# great outdoor suntan lotion?



## Green Eyes (May 1, 2006)

So i am off to sunbathe for 2 weeks in hawaii and i want a good suntan lotion that will protect my skin but also get me the best possible tan....any recommendations???


----------



## user3 (May 1, 2006)

Green eyes do you already have a base tan?

If not I suggest a lotion with a high SPF. The sun in HI is much different than here in CA and you can easily burn there. Even those of darker skin types can burn.

If you already have a base I suggest still using a lotion with an SPF. Hawaiian Tropic Golden tanning with SPF  8.
Also I would pick up some SPF 15 as well. I would apply that once an hour or 1/2 an hour if you are in the water. I know you might think that the SPF won't get you tan with with the HI sun you don't want to burn. You will still get tan, I promise!
Also get a get one that is made for the face and use that on your face and shoulders.

Also check your pm's


----------



## Shimmer (May 1, 2006)

definitely use at least an 8. My bro lives in Ewa Beach, and that's the minimum he or his wife will use.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 1, 2006)

I agree, at least 8 if you are darker skinned or already have a base tan. Since you are going to be out in the sun alot for the next two weeks, you can wear a high SPF (even 15) and still get a nice tan and not worry about burning. I would suggest putting on SPF 15 before you leave the house/hotel then maybe take SPF4-8 with you to the beach and reapply that as needed. You really don't want to burn, in this case, safe really is better then sorry.

If you are fair skinned or w/o a base tan I would def. use SPF 15 or higher the first few days. You want to enjoy your whole vacation in the sun, not get burnt and have to deal w/ a sunburn...





Have an awesome time!!!


----------



## Green Eyes (May 1, 2006)

thank you...i have a small base tan - went into the "no u-v beds" to get a decent base....i think that i will give that hawaiian tropic a try - in at least an 8, and probably 30 for my face....i will keep a 15 to apply at the beginning of the day - thanks for all you help!!!  off to the store


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Feb 3, 2007)

I have the same questions

Are there any specific brands I could look into or that anyone recommends? *Mexico cruise in 30 days!*


----------



## MACtastic (Feb 6, 2007)

Rumor has it that Shiseido makes the best sunscreen. I tried it at a training, and it feels nice on the skin...ooh, and it doesn't have that nasty sunscreen smell.
I personally like Peter Thomas Roth for sunscreen. I use his SPF 15 for every day, but I believe he also has a 30.


----------

